# Protein Jelly



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Oh Sports, thanks for that.
> 
> Can i ask you for one more translation.
> 
> ...


Lol yeh,

Another

US/ UK

Yard / GArden

Trash/ Rubbish

Pants/ trousers

Shorts/ pants

? / shorts

Zucchini/ courgette

The reasons for the differences are many but include the fact that English, English actually contains a lot of French! lol

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok Sports what is this then.

*Gridlock was talking about his car and the officer said open your boot.*

*
*

*
What is that?*

*
Boot=?*


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Ok Sports what is this then.
> 
> *Gridlock was talking about his car and the officer said open your boot.*
> 
> ...


Lol Hacks, that was what I was saying yeh for in the previous post, it means trunk as you said 

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Haaa haaaa

Im laughing right now.

Thanks for that SportsDr, Monkeyboy used to interprit for me but now I can trust on you.

Oh, have I told you lately how massive and handsome you are looking lately

And to think *"I"* thought a boot was something you put your foot into :axe:


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Ok Sports what is this then.
> 
> *Gridlock was talking about his car and the officer said open your boot.*
> 
> ...


Thats quite funny, I hope you were't thinking it must be BOOTY!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Haaa haaaa
> 
> Im
> 
> And to think *"I"* thought a boot was something you put your foot into :axe:


and a trunk is something on a bloody animal!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> and a trunk is something on a bloody animal!!!


Oh man thats funny.

For us speaking the same language there is surely an interpritation problem.

Wow, I guess you learn something every day. :beer:

Dammit, another stupid question, what is blamange? :gun:


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

i eat lots of jelly, gona through some of my whey in see what its like,

whats this about it been frofy on the toop tho,

is it ment to do this?

conner


----------



## Young Dude (Apr 8, 2005)

im gonna ave 2 try tht jelly,sounds gr8


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Doesnt it taste powery?


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Where can I buy gellatin in the UK+how much does it cost?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Protein jelly tastes lush, been mixing sugar free jelly (Rowntrees) with Met-Rx Protein Plus.

It can go a bit frothy on top, but when that sets its not so bad.

Better than drinking a shake sometimes, especially when you have got craving for sweet stuff!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lauren said:


> especially when you have got craving for sweet stuff!!!


I have a craving for sweet stuff and it isn't food.:smoke:


----------

